# BMW turns 100 - Sees automated driving key to next 100 years



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

Please tell me this is a joke.

I have zero interest in a self-driving car. Zero, nada, zilch. If I want to be transported, I can hop on a bus.

Does BMW not realize that if people are going to simply be conveyed from one point to another, they will buy the cheapest method available, as in a $16k box versus a $50k or more BMW?


----------

